# Check this out!!!!!!



## cruzn57 (Sep 13, 2012)

got up to pee about 5:30 am looked out the window,  saw this......

white sands NM  rocket launch??    you tell me? 

View attachment Ram surprise 3.jpg


View attachment Ram surprise 4.jpg


View attachment Ram surprise1.jpg


View attachment Ram surprise2.jpg


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2012)

Maybe the fumes from your outdoor restroom?


----------



## ME87 (Sep 13, 2012)

You're in NM. Clearly the only answer is Aliens


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 13, 2012)

you can bet I won't be  getting  up early again,
let em  nuke me while I sleep!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2012)

It's probably just a weather balloon anyway....


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2012)

Yup my news confirmed it, it was a test missile.


----------



## havasu (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, I also saw the news report yesterday how folks from 4 different states were all freaking out and calling the police on the missile.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2012)

I was loading weapons and stocking food while the rest where calling for help.


----------



## havasu (Sep 15, 2012)

I myself was going to head to your backyard bar and commence to get s#!tfaced!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2012)

Thats where I load my weapons and pack my food.


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 16, 2012)

I had my tin foil hat on, ( I sleep with it on)
no biggy!,      in fact, I  emptied my shot gun at it , just to show em  who is in charge!   :facepalm:

silly rocket scientists.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe you should have brought out a bigger gun?


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 17, 2012)

beside ..... it went away, didn't it?

Just pre entered for Kingman Auto/ Air show, Oct  6 & 7th.
http://www.kingmanairshow.com/

haven't been to this show in over 10 yrs.  (we had moved away)


----------

